# التخطيط الكهربائي للدماغ – Electroencephalograph EEG



## حسنين علي موسى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يمثل الدماغ - Brain الجزء المسؤول الذي یجمع المعلومات و یحللها و یسیطر ویدیر على معظم أعظاء جسم الإنسان ..... وکذلك هو منبع لإنتاج معلومات جدیدة ... فهو يشكل الجزء الرئيسي من الجهاز العصبي .... وهو عضو معقد جداً يكون محفوظاً في داخل جمجمة الرأس ویتألف من من عدة أقسام : المخ Cerebrum و المخيخ Cerebellum و النخاع المستطيل Medulla Oblongata ..... كما ويتضمن الدماغ عشرات الملیارات من الخلایا العصبیة Neurons والتي تكون العصبة الواحدة فیه مرتبطة بمجموعة کبیرة (أحیانا مع الآلاف) من الألياف العصبية المجاورة لها عن طريق الوصلات العصبية Synapses.... والتي تقوم بنقل المعلومات (الأيعازات العصبية) من الدماغ إلى أعضاء وأنسجة الجسم المختلفة وبالعكس ... إن الشبكات التي تكوّنها الخلايا العصبية باتصالاتها معاً تشبه إلى حد بعيد الدوائر الكهربائية .... والتي تدب فيها الحياة عندما يمر من خلالها التيار الكهربائي .... لذلك فإن آلية إرسال و إستقبال النبضات الكهربائية بين الخلايا العصبية هي نفس آلية أنتقال الشحنات الكهربائية داخل الأسلاك ... حيث إن هذه الشحنات الكهربائية الصغيرة التي صدرها خلايا الدماغ للتواصل فيما بينها سواء لاصدار أوامر أوغير ذلك من خلال عملية معقدة تعد من أعظم معجزات النفس الانسانية .....
لقد عرف العلماء هذه الحقيقة بفضل الإعتماد على التقنيات الحديثة في علوم الأعصاب ..... فحتى وقت قريب كان تشريح أدمغة المتوفين هو المصدر الوحيد للمعلومات عن تركيب الدماغ البشري .... أما فحص وظائف الدماغ فلم يكن متاحاً إلا من خلال التجارب على الحيوانات أو من خلال مَن تسوقهم الأقدار إلى وضع أدمغتهم تحت مباضع الجراحين .... فعلى سبيل المثال ... إذا أصيب مريض بتلف في جزء معين من مخه ... وتزامن ذلك التلف مع فقدان المريض قدرته على الكلام .... فإن الاستنتاج الحتمي حينئذ هو أن ذلك الجزء من المخ هو المسؤول عن النطق .... لقد كان لمثل هذه الحالات فضل كبير في الكشف عن وجود نوع من تقسيم العمل بين أجزاء الدماغ المختلفة ومسؤولياتها الحيوية .... مما مكن العلماء إلى تحديد مراكز الإبصار والسمع والشم والنطق ... وكذلك مراكز الخوف واللذة وغيرها ...
بالرغم من ذلك .... فقد كان على الفهم الجيد لوظائف الدماغ البشري أن ينتظر إلى النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين عندما توافرت للعلماء تقنيات متطورة مكّنتهم من فحص الدماغ أثناء حياة صاحبه ... ودون أي تدخل جراحي ... عن طريق قياس و تحليل الفعالية الكهربائية للدماغ أو ما يصطلح عليه بالتخطيط الكهربائي للدماغ - Electroencephalography ... 
يعتبر تخطيط الدماغ –EEG من اقدم وأهم فحوصات الجهاز العصبي للأنسان ... فلقد تم البدء باستخدامه عام 1959 بواسطة العالم الألماني هانز بريجر ... وقام بذلك على أساس أن هناك شحنات كهربائية داخل الدماغ قد يمكن من خلال تسجيلها الحصول على معلومات مهمة عن حالة الدماغ .... حيث يقوم جهاز التخطيط من خلال مستقبلات خاصة Electrodes يبلغ عددها 21 ... توضع وتثبت على مواقع مختلفة من فروة الرأس Scalp ... بحيث تكون موزعة وفق نظام معين يسمى بالـ 10-20 System... لتقوم بتسجيل هذه الشحنات التي تصدر في الطبقة الخارجية من الدماغ ( وذلك لصعوبة تسجيل ما يصدر من شحنات في داخله) ... ويتم القياس بإحدى طريقتين ... إما من خلال اشتقاق ثنائي القطبLeads Bipolar ، يثبَّت فيه المستقبلان على الفروة مباشرة ... فيسجلان النشاط الكهربائي للمسافة الواقعة بينهما ، بحيث يصير بالإمكان تسجيل نشاط منطقة محددة من قشرة المخ Cerebral Cortex .... أو من خلال اشتقاق أحادي القطبLeads Unipolar ، يثبَّت فيه المستقبل الفعَّال على فروة الرأس بينما يثبَّت المستقبل الثاني على نقطة محايدة ... وبذلك يتم تسجيل مجمل نشاط المنطقة الواقعة بين المستقبليين .... ومن ثم يتم تسجيل هذه القراءات من خلال منظومة الكترونية تحول الموجة الكهربائية ... بعد وتكبيرها وفلترتها ومعالجتها بواسطة وحدات الكترونية متخصصة ( Preamplifier + Filter + …) .... الى طاقة حركية تحرك رأس قلم Writing Part لتسجل حركته على ورق عادي ملفوف على أسطوانة Paper Cylinder .... يمكن التحكم بحركتها بواسطة موتور ضغير ..... 
تبلغ السعة الدنيا Minimum Amplitude للإشارات المشتقة من سطح فروة الرأس من 5 إلى 10 مكروفولط .... بينما تبلغ السعة العظمى Maximum Amplitude لبعض الإشارات في حالات الاشتداد الكهربائي من 100 إلى 200 مكروفولط .... أما السعة الوسطية Average فتبلغ 50 مكروفولط ... لذا تضاف للجهاز المسجِّل مكبِّرات Amplifiers ... تقوم يتضخّيِم الإشارات المشتقة لكي يتم كشفها وتسجيل ذبذباتها الدورية .... وتبلغ حزمة الترددات Frequency Band الخاصة بهذه الإشارات من 1 إلى 30 هرتز ... يستخدم أيضاً المرشحات المناسبة Filters من أجل فلترة الضوضاء Noise والتشويشات المؤثرة الأخرىعلى اللإشارت المشتقة من المريض ضمن تلك الحزمة .... 
من خلال تسجيل الآف الأفلام لهذا التخطيط ... تم وضع تصور حول الشحنات التي تصدر بشكل طبيعي أو تلك التي تعد غير طبيعية لدماغ الإنسان .... حيث يمكن تصنيف تلك الشحنات حسب الترتيب التالي:
1- موجات من نوع دلتا Delta ، وترددها يكون أقل من (4) هرتز.
2- موجات من نوع ثيتا Theta، وترددها يكون بين (8) و (4) هرتز.
3- موجات الفا Alpha ، وترددها يكون بين (13) و (8) هرتز. 
4- وأخيراً موجات بيتا Beta، وترددها يكون اكثر من (13) هرتز.
يكون تخطيط الدماغ عند الشخص البالغ المستيقظ وهو مغلق عينيه مليئاً بموجات الفا .... بينما عندما تتم اثارة هذا الشخص بتحريك او فتحه عينيه ... ستزداد موجات بيتا بشكل قوي وملحوظ ....أما عند النوم ... فسيكون تخطيط الدماغ خلاله من نوع دلتا وثيتا بشكل واضح جداً .....
كما ويعتبر التخطيط الدماغي EEG فحصاً مفيداً على العموم في أمور طبية متعددة … ولكنه يحتاج الى خبرة مختصة عند قراءته.... فهو ذو أهمية كبيرة في تشخيص وربما متابعة معظم حالات الصرع Epilepsy ، وهذا هو الاستعمال الاساسي للتخطيط ، لأن الصرع هو نشاط كهربائي في الخلايا العصبية بحيث يمكن تسجيله وتحليله تصنيف أنواعه من خلال هذا التخطيط ... كذلك يمكن الإستفادة منه في حالات تشخيص ومتابعة الخرف والعته (تدهور الوعي) Alzheimer والحالات الأخرى مثل الهلاوس والنوبات الانشقاقية (الاغماء والنسيان النفسي) وكذلك بعض اصابات الرأس .... ولكن .... لايستخدم التخطيط الكهربائي للدماغ لتشخيص الأورام أو إلتهابات الجهاز العصبي وهذه لها وسائل أخرى للتشخيص ...
قد يلجأ الاطباء الى اتخاذ بعض الاجراءات أثناء الفحص من أجل المساعدة في الكشف عن بعض الإضطرابات في التخطيط بشكل أفضل وزيادة دقته ورفع مستوى حساسيته Sensitivity ....منها .... الاثارة بالضوء عن طريق عرض ضوء على المريض ... أوالطلب من المريض التنفس بسرعة ... أو حرمان المريض من النوم الليلة قبل التخطيط ...... 

أعزائي .... الملف المرفق PDF التالي يتضمن تفاصيل ومرتسمات أكثر توضيحاً حول هذا الموضوع الجميل .... أرجو أن تكون مشاركتي هذه مفيدة ونافعة للجميع ... والله ولي التوفيق ....

م. حــســـــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ حسنين العراقي .

تحياتي .

فعلا المشاركة مفيدة ونافعة .

عطاء مثمر وفاعل ومميز وهذا املنا بك .

جزاك الله الف خير وبركة .


البغدادي ؟:56:


----------



## الفارسة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس بيدووو (18 أكتوبر 2007)

ان سعيد جداااا لكل ما اجده من معلومات معك في حقيبتك العلميه الاكثر من رائعه000وجزيل الشكر


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلموووووووووووو


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

انت انسان رائع


----------



## scorpion1988 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على البحث الرائع


----------



## ريم ابوحامد (22 أبريل 2009)

يسلموووو كتير ع هدا البحث[]


----------



## محمد العقابي (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## lion86 (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه ورده (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع


----------



## pump-love (16 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخوي

سوال / ماهي طرق السلامه في جهاز التخطيط الكهربائي للجهاز؟
اذا تقدر تفيدني لاني ابي اقدر عمل لدكتور بهذا الموضوع ( السلامه)


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## abra_kdabra (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العيون الدامعة (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم..
وجزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## mshh (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا البحث الوافي
انا عملت نموذج لجهاز رسم المخ ولكن عندي مشكله اني بتكهرب من الالكترود ومش عارف استخدم ايه في العزل


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي حسنين
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## RAFT AHMED (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر قليل في حقك بش مهندس....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نظمي قدورة (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هل الموضوع المفيد
بس إذا ممكن كتيب الاستخدام والصيانة لإحدا أجهزة تخطيط الدماغ
​


----------



## ahmed alsharkawy (12 يوليو 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رغد الحميضي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## dimond ston (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dimond ston (6 ديسمبر 2013)

اخي lion86 اكو موقع يضم العديد من كتلوكات التشغيل والصيانة لمختلف الاجهزة الطبية عسى ان تجد ضالتك....
http://www.frankshospitalworkshop.com/


----------

